# I have a gut feeling that it's my turn



## majlo

Hello,
I'm writing a screenplay in which I introduce a character who is Russian. And thus I need a few lines from the screenplay translated into Russian. If anyone could help me, I would be utterly grateful.
I'm writing this message in English, though the screenplay is in Polish. I'm going to provide the lines in both Polish and English. If someone knows Polish, it would be best if they could translate it directly from Polish, if not, please, make it from English into Russian. One more note, one line contains vulgar words, please, do not be offended by it. 
Thank you so much in advance. 

_1. Kurwa twoja mać! - Fuck!
2. Coś czuję, że to moje rozdanie. - I have a gut feeling that it's my turn. (the context to this line is: the actors are playing poker, and the Russian says that he thinks he will win the following round)
3. Chodź do tatusia. - Come to daddy. (the context is the same, only the Russian did win the round and he says this line as he sweeps the money from the table)
_


----------



## Russianer

Немного знаю польский язык.
Хотя некоторые фразы на польском написаны вами достаточно нелитературные,грубые, но если просите перевести , хорошо:

В вольном смысле выражений эти фразы имеют в русском следующие значения: 

_Kurwa twoja mać! (in Polish)= _
_"твоя мать - бл*дь" (in Russian)_
_**********************************_
_"Chodź do tatusia" (in Polish)= _
_в контексте двух значений:_
_если посылают так кого-то, то переводят эту фразу  __"пошёл на х*й". (in Russian)_
_если принимают что-то, то переводят эту фразу "идите к дядюшке"(in Russian)_
_*********************************_


----------



## Kolan

Russianer said:


> Немного знаю польский язык.
> Хотя некоторые фразы на польском написаны вами достаточно нелитературные,грубые, но если просите перевести , хорошо:
> 
> _Kurwa twoja mać! (in Polish)= _
> _"твоя мать - бл*дь" (in Russian)_
> _**********************************_
> _"Chodź do tatusia" (in Polish)= _
> _"пошёл на х*й". (in Russian)_
> _*********************************_


Тут не принято стесняться и вставлять точки, единственное что - предупреждать об этом non-natives.

- Блядь твоя мать!

- Нутром чую, моя (будет) сдача/раздача!

- Давай к папочке!


----------



## majlo

Is it possible that you also include phonetic transliteration? Unfortunately, I don't know Russian characters.


----------



## domkrat

> _"твоя мать - бл*дь"_
> - Блядь твоя мать!


Actually, a native Russian would hardly ever use this particular expression. But since the play is in Polish, I suppose it doesn't matter much.

EDIT: I mean this expression is not a general curse (such as "Fuck"), but rather a specific insult against the person's mother.

By the way, Russians sometimes use the Polish word "_Kurwa" = _"a whore" (or even more generally to mean "very bad person")


----------



## domkrat

majlo said:


> Is it possible that you also include phonetic transliteration?



"Блядь твоя мать" = Blyad' tvoya mat'

"Нутром чую, моя будет сдача/раздача!" = "Nutrom chuyu, moya budet sdacha/razdacha"

"Давай к папочке! 		" = "Davaj k papochke"


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> By the way, Russians sometimes use the Polish word "_Kurwa" = _"a whore" (or even more generally to mean "very bad person")


Аркадий Гайдар wrote:

Стой, *курва*, - грубо крикнул один, - ты чего по ночам рыскаешь? 
www.*chibl.ru*/lib/world/04/Golikov,Arkadiy/lbov_3.html

В общем, эта калька с польского по-русски - блатняк, а не общегражданский мат, в то время как по-польски - это, конечно, мат. Поэтому ничего стилистически лучшего, чем *блядь*, наверное, не найти.


----------



## majlo

domkrat said:


> "Блядь твоя мать" = Blyad' tvoya mat'
> 
> "Нутром чую, моя будет сдача/раздача!" = "Nutrom chuyu, moya budet sdacha/razdacha"
> 
> "Давай к папочке!         " = "Davaj k papochke"



Should I pronounce the /ch/ cluster as /tch/, as in _ma*tch*_ in every case?

What about the last example? Does the /k/ need to be really prominent? Or can it be silent or even omitted?


----------



## domkrat

majlo said:


> Should I pronounce the /ch/ cluster as /tch/, as in _ma*tch*_ in every case?


Yes



majlo said:


> What about the last example? Does the /k/ need to be really prominent? Or can it be silent or even omitted?



Yes, /k/ is clearly prominent.
So it could be written also so: "Dav*a*ik p*a*pochke"
(stressed vowels marked red)


----------



## Russianer

_Вообще-то, польское слово __"Chodź ("ходзь") -это форма глагола ходить в повелительном наклонении и в переводе на русский означает "иди"("idi")._

_Польский предлог "Do"("до")- это предлог_
_направления,и в переводе на русский переводится предлогами в , на, к._

_В дословном переводе,польское слово "tata" oзначает "папа" ,("papa") отец._
_А слово "tatusia" в дословном переводе- "папочка"._
_Но в то же время фразу "Chodź do tatusia" поляки иногда используют и как некую литературную метафору, совсем в ином смысле, чем простой перевод "идите к папочке", и посылают обычно совсем не к папочке, а в более далекое место... _
_*******************************_
_Польское слово "czuję"("чуем") на русский переводится аналогично: _
_чуем (сhuyem), чувствуем(chuvstvuyem)._
_*************************_
_Польское слово "to"- на русский переводят как "то",(to) "это"(eto)._

_Польское слово "rozdanie."_ переводят как "раздавание",(razdavaniye), "раздача"
_(razdacha)._

_Польское слово "twoja" = твоя(tvoya) на русском._
_Польское слово "moje" = моё (moyo) на русском._

_Польское слово "mać"=  "мать" на русском._


----------



## Kolan

russianer said:


> _Вообще-то, польское слово __"chodź ("ходзь") -это форма глагола ходить в повелительном наклонении и в переводе на русский означает "иди"("idi")._
> 
> _Польский предлог "do"("до")- это предлог_
> _направления,и в переводе на русский переводится предлогами в , на, к._
> 
> _В дословном переводе,польское слово "tata" oзначает "папа" ,("papa") отец._
> _А слово "tatusia" в дословном переводе- "папочка"._
> _Но в то же время фразу "chodź do tatusia" поляки иногда используют и как некую литературную метафору, совсем в ином смысле, чем простой перевод "идите к папочке", и посылают обычно совсем не к папочке, а в более далекое место..._


Это совершенно верно, но у нас есть контекст. Выигравший кон сгребает деньги к себе, произнося эти слова. *Татуся -* в данном случае, это он сам, так себя ласково называет, а обращается к деньгам, денежкам (мн.ч). Поэтому *иди* (в ед.ч.) не годится, а вот *давай* в том же смысле - как раз.


----------



## majlo

Domkrat, would you be so kind as to show me the stressed syllables in the other two examples?


----------



## cyanista

majlo said:


> Hello,
> _1. Kurwa twoja mać! - Fuck!
> _



I am quite mystified as to why someone should want to translate the phrase literally...  Majlo has given the closest English transaltion above and it does not mention "mother" at all. Russian, though, has an expression that is very similar to the Polish one and, apart from that, is one of the most popular Russian curses.

... Твою мать [twoju mat’] - mildly offensive
Ёб твою мать  [job twoju mat’] - very offensive.


----------



## Kolan

Новая жизнь - новые речевые традиции. Помимо того, такая фраза всегда была уместна в диалогах со взаимными оскорблениями, ведущими, как правило, к мордобою, например:

"Ну ты, *блядь*!" (addressed first to a male adversary)
"*Блядь *(-)* твоя мать*!" (reasonable counter argument, igniting a fight).

Aside of the above, there are numerous examples of everyday use, quite popular. All of them are 

Ты всё попутал, это дед твой мусор, а *блядь - твоя мать*, за что её Боженька и покарал. *...*
haeldar.livejournal.com/1307084.html  

...при всём моём трепетном отношении к матерям, я просто вынужден откликнуться на твои неоднократные просьбы и дать неоригинальный ответ: *блядь- твоя мать*, *...*
www.nazlobu.ru/publications/comments2904.htm 

На современной Украине мне часто попадался вариант "*Блядь твоя мать*", что может быть вариантом древней формулы. 
www.livejournal.com/community/pishu_pravilno/440448.html 


Please note, as in the above examples,  *блядь* may be gender independent, applies equally to the both parents, which means that it may not even convey its literal meaning.

When impatient, *"вашу мать!"* (in the 2nd person plural), would be a mild inoffensive expression and even politically correct.


----------



## cyanista

Judging from the plethora of Ukrainian links it appears to be a Ukrainian-based neologism/dialectalism.


----------



## Kolan

cyanista said:


> Judging from the plethora of Ukrainian links it appears to be a Ukrainian-based neologism/dialectalism.


It is Eastern Slavic, I only tried to prepared a fair, politically correct presentation.


----------



## domkrat

cyanista said:


> *I am quite mystified as to why someone should want to translate the phrase literally*...  Majlo has given the closest English transaltion above and it does not mention "mother" at all. Russian, though, has an expression that is very similar to the Polish one and, apart from that, is one of *the most popular Russian curses*.
> 
> ... Твою мать [twoju mat’] - mildly offensive
> Ёб твою мать  [job twoju mat’] - very offensive.


I agree on all counts


----------



## domkrat

majlo said:


> Domkrat, would you be so kind as to show me the stressed syllables in the other two examples?



Blyad' tva*ya* mat'  (or better: Yob tva*yu* mat')

Nutr*o*m ch*u*yu, ma*ya* b*u*det sd*a*cha/razd*a*cha

Dav*a*ik p*a*pachke

(I have changed some vowels "o" --> "a" to make it closer in pronunciation)


----------



## majlo

I decided to add one line to the character in the screenplay. Would you please translate this one as well? 

_Patrzcie na niego, jaki gonzo*. / Look at him, what a smartass.

_* Now, the word _smartass  _isn't exactly the direct translation of _gonzo. _In Polish, we use _gonzo_ to denote a person who has not only pretensions to smartness of cleverness, but also is obnoxiously conceited and self-assertive (in the negative way, suffice it to say).


----------



## Hoax

majlo said:


> I decided to add one line to the character in the screenplay. Would you please translate this one as well?
> 
> _Patrzcie na niego, jaki gonzo*. / Look at him, what a smartass.
> 
> _* Now, the word _smartass  _isn't exactly the direct translation of _gonzo. _In Polish, we use _gonzo_ to denote a person who has not only pretensions to smartness of cleverness, but also is obnoxiously conceited and self-assertive (in the negative way, suffice it to say).


Глянь, каков умник - Glyan' kakof umnik
But it doesn't sound rude, someone can suggest better translation.


----------



## Kolan

majlo said:


> _*Patrzcie na niego, jaki gonzo**. / Look at him, what a smartass._
> 
> * Now, the word _smartass _isn't exactly the direct translation of _gonzo. _In Polish, we use _gonzo_ to denote a person who has not only pretensions to smartness of cleverness, but also is obnoxiously conceited and self-assertive (in the negative way, suffice it to say).


(Не, ну ты) глянь, какой шустрый! - (Ne, nu ty) glyan', kakoï shustryï!


----------



## cyanista

Hoax said:


> Глянь, каков умник - Glyan' kakof umnik
> But it doesn't sound rude, someone can suggest better translation.


I like your translation. A more hostile alternative would be:

Глянь, какой умник выискался. - Glyan', kakoj umnik vyiskalsa.


----------



## Kolan

*Умник* stands exactly for *smartass*. which is not Polish *gonzo*. Slavic languages, usually, lose a lot in translation to English.

*УМНИК* 
1) uomo sensato; testa quadra шутл. он большой *умник* — ha sale in zucca 2) (о *...* 2. ирон. bright spart; wise guy, smart guy, *smart-ass*, kow-it-all; 3. *...*
 dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ogegova/251434 

*умник - словарь Мультитран* 
сл. *smartass* (denghu). "*умник*" сущ. в начало. общ. highbrow · сл. cutey; cutie; egghead; ho dad; ho-dad; ho-daddy; hodad · *умник*! сущ. в начало *...*
 www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=2853785_2_1 

*"умник" - словарь Мультитран* 
сл. wise apple; wise hombre; know-it-all; smart aleck; smart as paint; *smart ass* ; smart guy; smarty; wise guy; wisenheimer · *умник* межд. в начало *...*
 multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=2258710_2_1 

*умник: Русско-испанский словарь онлайн* 
*умник*  (Русско-английский словарь)м. разг. 1. smart fellow/chap; 2. ирон. bright spart; wise guy, smart guy, *smart-ass*, know-it-all; 3. (о мальчике) *...*
 www.jiport.com/test/?sname=rues&sw=*умник* 

*sidearm delivery: Shy From The Neck Up* 
While the Russian equivalent of the English '*smart ass*' is "umnik" (*умник*) - when used pejoratively (sometimes 'umnik' can be used appreciatively too). 
 beanballinc.blogspot.com/2007/02/d-lee-of-red-and-black-hockey-has.html


----------



## Kolan

cyanista said:


> A more hostile alternative would be:
> 
> Глянь, какой *умник* выискался. - Glyan', kakoj umnik vyiskalsa.


You might get better to say *вумник*.


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> You might get better to say *вумник*.


    Only native speaker (with no accent) can say it that way. Otherwise it will be understood as a pronunciation mistake. imho.


----------



## Russianer

вумник -это скорее на белорусском . чем на русском.
Ведь в Белоруссии,например, улицу называют вулица.


----------



## Kolan

russianer said:


> вумник -это скорее на белорусском . чем на русском.
> Ведь в Белоруссии,например, улицу называют вулица.


Улицу - да, а утку?


----------



## Russianer

kolan said:


> Улицу - да, а утку?


 
Утку называют "качка", а "утиный" называют "качыны".


----------



## Kolan

Russianer said:


> *Утку* называют "качка"


А вот и нет.

*ГРАМОТА.РУ – справочно-информационный интернет-портал «Русский ...*
♦*Вумный как вутка* (и еще *вумнее*) — ирон. о ком-л., считающем себя *умным*. Шутл. прост. протеза; из детск. О портале | Руководство пользователя | Реклама на *...*
www.gramota.ru/slovari/argo/53_2045 - 16k -

*Вумный Как Вутка Совелий Восипыч / Стихи.ру - национальный сервер ...*
Сервер предоставляет авторам возможность свободной публикации и обсуждения произведений современной поэзии.
www.stihi.ru/author.html?marmon - 10k


----------



## Russianer

kolan said:


> А вот и нет.:d:d:d


 
Вы привели интернет- ссылку, но ведь в интернете пишут на русском и жители России и Украины и Белоруссии, бывает, что иногда люди пишут и на смеси русского с добавлением украинских или белорусских слов...

У вас в профиле написано, что вы из Канады.
Но вот скажите, как давно вы были в России и Белоруссии?

Я живу в Петербурге, в то же время в Белоруссии по делам бывал относительно часто. Утку в Белоруссии зовут качка. 
А слово "вумник"- например, у нас в Петербурге так не говорят, в обычной разговорной речи не слышал такого употребления.
Если кто выразился бы в Петербурге или словом "вумник",или словом "разумник" то скорее всего подумал бы о том человеке, что он не местный житель нашего города, а что он приехал в наш город издалека,откуда нибудь с Белоруссии или Украины.


----------



## emci-emci

Hoax said:


> Глянь, каков умник - Glyan' kakof umnik
> But it doesn't sound rude, someone can suggest better translation.


  Maybe something like this:
Тоже мне - умник! - Tozhe mne - umnik!
Самый умный нашёлся! - Samiy umniy nasholsya!

Both aren't too rude, though.


----------



## Kolan

Russianer said:


> Вы привели интернет- ссылку, но ведь в интернете пишут на русском и жители России и Украины и Белоруссии, бывает, что иногда люди пишут и на смеси русского с добавлением украинских или белорусских слов...
> 
> У вас в профиле написано, что вы из Канады.
> Но вот скажите, как давно вы были в России и Белоруссии?
> 
> Я живу в Петербурге, в то же время в Белоруссии по делам бывал относительно часто. Утку в Белоруссии зовут качка.
> А слово "вумник"- например, у нас в Петербурге так не говорят, в обычной разговорной речи не слышал такого употребления.
> Если кто выразился бы в Петербурге или словом "вумник",или словом "разумник" то скорее всего подумал бы о том человеке, что он не местный житель нашего города, а что он приехал в наш город издалека,откуда нибудь с Белоруссии или Украины.


Ленинград - это еще не вся Россия или, шире, зона распространения русского языка. Но в данном случае география употребления не имеет значения, "вумный как вутка" - это просто детская насмешка, выражающая презрительное отношение к тому, кто кажется умнее. 

The thing is that for 4th phrase we do not have enough context, we do not know the previous conversation. That's why it may be умник, вумник, шустряк, etc.


----------



## Russianer

kolan said:


> Но в данном случае география употребления не имеет значения, "вумный как вутка" - это просто детская насмешка, выражающая презрительное отношение к тому, кто кажется умнее. .


 
Ну так мы же с вами не дети.
А детские фразы- они ведь не к лицу взрослым людям.


----------



## Kolan

Russianer said:


> Ну так мы же с вами не дети.
> А детские фразы- они ведь не к лицу взрослым людям.


Again, it depends on context. It makes the subject speaking this way look childish, and this could be a perfect match. The only thing is for sure, that "*вумный как вутка*" sounds way more sarcastic that just a plain "*умник*".

*Gonzo* is childish too, in Polish. However, the character's mental capacity is not usually outlined.


----------

